# Sage Barista Pro - Distribution Tool 53 or 54mm?



## tomsweddy (Apr 22, 2020)

Hey,

Seen a lot of posts around what distribution tools are are best for many Sage machines, but not the new Barista Pro.

Can anyone advise

a) Should I buy 53 or 54mm size?

b) cant see many online. Pls could anyone recommend a good one?

Thanks guys!


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

The Pf is 54mm. Tampers and distributors will be 53mm. There should be some on amazon and ebay. Definitely from china.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Motta one is 45 on ebay. The china stuff will take an age to come


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

tomsweddy said:


> Hey,
> 
> Seen a lot of posts around what distribution tools are are best for many Sage machines, but not the new Barista Pro.
> 
> ...


 Buy the 53mm as it's a 54mm portfilter, apparently no 54mm stuff fits. For tamper by the Motta 53mm, for distribution tool it's either the Motta one (I got mine new from a shop on Ebay) or Crema one from the US if you want recognised brands, or risk one from China. I say 'risk' as they say there can be variance in the manufacturing. Even 1mm makes it unusable. Having said that, I've just risked a very cheap one just to see what comes back.

EDIT: Currently sold out but I got mine recently here: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/274152148331

Full disclosure, I didn't get on with it. I sold it to someone on forum who does and many others on this forum use them just fine.


----------



## tomsweddy (Apr 22, 2020)

CocoLoco said:


> Buy the 53mm as it's a 54mm portfilter, apparently no 54mm stuff fits. For tamper by the Motta 53mm, for distribution tool it's either the Motta one (I got mine new from a shop on Ebay) or Crema one from the US if you want recognised brands, or risk one from China. I say 'risk' as they say there can be variance in the manufacturing. Even 1mm makes it unusable. Having said that, I've just risked a very cheap one just to see what comes back.
> 
> EDIT: Currently sold out but I got mine recently here: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/274152148331
> 
> Full disclosure, I didn't get on with it. I sold it to someone on forum who does and many others on this forum use them just fine.


 Hey - interested to know why you didn't get on with the Motta distribution tool? Would you recommend an alternative? Cheers


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

tomsweddy said:


> Hey - interested to know why you didn't get on with the Motta distribution tool? Would you recommend an alternative? Cheers


 Have a read of this thread, page 2 onwards, I explain it all there in conversation with a couple of others.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/46254-levelling-tool-for-barista-express53mm/page/2/?do=embed#comments

I reckon it's to do with the amount of coffee I'm using (19g) and the fineness (top burr 3, dial setting 3). That won't be everyone's experience. What settings are you currently using?

Alternatives - I don't think there are many for me personally. I want one that goes to 4mm or less. For you...it's Motta or Crema from US or Mindful King from the US if you want legit, well made precise tools. Bear in mind delivery and import taxes from the US.

Next rung is a risk from China. Which is what I've done with this one: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Coffee-Distributor-Espresso-Distribution-Leveler/dp/B087WXBZQX/ref=sr_1_5?crid=1OV1OIFU9CQQU&dchild=1&keywords=coffee+distributor+54mm&qid=1589030083&sprefix=coffee+dis%2Caps%2C294&sr=8-5

That's Amazon so at least a level of protection. There are a couple of Ebay and lots on Alibaba, those are the riskiest. Only get those if you don't mind taking a risk.

If you want one, I'd advise you to get the Motta and try it out. If you don't like it, keep the packaging, keep it nice and you'll have no problem selling it in the 'For Sale' section of this website like I did.


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

I love my motta, but like @CocoLoco says it doesn't work very well with more than 18g of coffee.


----------



## ddring (Apr 28, 2020)

Agree with @Dalerst, I sent mine back.

16/17g is the maximum I'd of used it at, I want something with a thinner minimum adjustment


----------



## tomsweddy (Apr 22, 2020)

So i got the Motta 53mm. As you say if you typically dose over 18g, this tool appears too deep for that.

Question: can it not be adjusted?


----------

